
Ask HN: How can a skilless person make money online? - quickaskq
Given a person with very few marketable skills, how can this person make money online?<p>There are services such as Amazon’s mechanical turk that fit the bill, though the given example usually nets less than $8 an hour.
======
CyberFonic
Why not develop at least one skill to a more marketable level? The amount you
earn is generally related to the value of your skill. Developing a rare skill
is generally more lucrative than developing a more broadly available one. For
example a food delivery person earns less than a high-rise building window
washer. Good sales people often out earn programmers. NB: the accent is on
"good" as opposed to average, which applies to many fields of work.

